# Graduation of R0180E! WAHOO!



## Shoto (14 Nov 2008)

Hey everyone! I was an active member on this website a few months back, but haven't been since I've BEEN at St Jean CFLRS!

Good news, WE GRADUATED yesterday! Now I'm off to Borden to sit on PAT platoon! Yaaaay!

Course Slide Show
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=825550141730580998&ei=MpIdSereDIfIqAK-s_DiBg&q=romeo+28

www.Romeo28.com


----------



## MikeMacLeod (14 Nov 2008)

Congrats man, I cant wait to go through training and graduate.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Nov 2008)

Congrats.

Enjoy PRETC.


----------



## Shoto (15 Nov 2008)

Youll never forget it, what a blast. I miss the guys already!


----------



## leroi (15 Nov 2008)

Congratulations Shoto!

Glad you made the most of your experience!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Nov 2008)

Pffft R28, thats it I'm walking down the hall to settle this  ;D

A-151 is it?


----------



## Zepish (15 Nov 2008)

congrats. i know a few people from your old platoon. 
im with R35 we graduate thursday. cant wait.


----------



## Mirta (15 Nov 2008)

Congrats! And cool slideshow; thanks for sharing.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

Gawd, seeing the Mega and Farnham makes me shiver and makes me feel sick in my stomach.  

Congrats.


----------

